Ask HN: Those of you working for Secret-services, what is it like? - lainon
======
HIP_HOP
The first rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about Fight Club. The second
rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about Fight Club.

------
CyberFonic
It isn't easy to get a security clearance and when you get one it becomes very
lucrative and rather easy to lose if you are careless enough to divulge what
you shouldn't. So don't expect any answers.

------
rurban
Better

------
samizdis
Shhhhhhh!

